# A new chronarch



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

i was at bass pro yesterday and was looking at the core and the guy behind the counter said that the shimano rep was is the store the other day and was talking about a newer Chronarch that is not out yet .does anybody have any info about it?


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

according to the releases at icast I would say NO.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Chronarch 100D7 & 101D7. The new Chronarch is a pearly white color. I just got one on Thursday! It is an AWESOME REEL!!!  You should be able to find them at most Academy stores!

There is also a new Core.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

shows how much I pay attention.. Thanks for the correct answer Jen.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

I picked one up last month... AWESOME REEL!!!


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

i have seen those but the bps employee said there is a supposed to be a new 50 mg.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

the new 50 mg is the new core i believe.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Yep, it's the Core 50. FTU got a shipment last week. Sweet little reel.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is no new Chronarch 50MG. The Core 50MG7 is the new 50 reel.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

*cold hands*



Crodg22 said:


> i was at bass pro yesterday and was looking at the core and the guy behind the counter said that the shimano rep was is the store the other day and was talking about a newer Chronarch that is not out yet .does anybody have any info about it?


 :bounce:
all you need is a cane pole the last new reel you got is at the bottom of sabine lake.... if i remember correctly 2 or 3 fish cold hands and the next cast your rod went out of your hands when you cast into the water besure to buy some stickem for your hands also


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are you saying he could use one of these?

http://www.blackhawk.com/product/Tactical-Pistol-Lanyard,194,88.htm


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

pathfinder fusion said:


> :bounce:
> all you need is a cane pole the last new reel you got is at the bottom of sabine lake.... if i remember correctly 2 or 3 fish cold hands and the next cast your rod went out of your hands when you cast into the water besure to buy some stickem for your hands also


ha ha you r funny,i was mad!!!!,still am


----------

